# Looking for work live in Indiana and will travel



## erich17 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am looking for work, I am from indiana and willing to travel. please call 317.435.9781.


----------



## erich17 (Feb 18, 2010)

ready to travel!


----------



## Greensideky (Feb 16, 2010)

How far are you from Louisville, KY?


----------



## erich17 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hour and half


----------



## erich17 (Feb 18, 2010)

I am ready to plow, Willing to travel anywhere in the midwest if the hours are there. I have family in OH so that would be better. 317.435.9781


----------

